# Bacon Mac and Cheese



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

5 slices thick hickory smoked bacon
onion
tomato

Chopped and added to Stoufers Mac and cheese with bread crumbs on top.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds real good!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

My wife makes that! Its delicious!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That does sound good.


----------

